# How to get rid of fat on belly and moobs?



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

As above, most importantly, how to get rid of moobs? Preferably without going to the gym.


Thanks
Will.


----------



## col (8 Jun 2009)

Lose weight, simple as that, its only a build up of fat from gaining too much weight.


----------



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

Well the "moobs" I have are about the same as when I was 13.5 stone, I'm now around 11.5 stone, I dont want to loose anymore weight I'll be too skinny in places like my arms!!


----------



## CatVert (8 Jun 2009)

if you don't like the gym, try your nearest indoor climbing wall and do some bouldering. fantastic for upper body toning and flexibility..


----------



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

Can anything you do in your own house work at removing them? Using dumbbells?


----------



## col (8 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> Well the "moobs" I have are about the same as when I was 13.5 stone, I'm now around 11.5 stone, I dont want to loose anymore weight I'll be too skinny in places like my arms!!



Unfortunately you will have to to get rid of the moobs, in the meantime you could do exercises for your arms and anywhere else you feel are too skinny while you lose the weight. But if you train and eat properly to build up you shouldnt lose much more weight as the added muscle will add to it.


----------



## Bodhbh (8 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> Can anything you do in your own house work at removing them? Using dumbbells?


Loosing a bit of weight and bulking up some chest muscles underneath with the dumbells would probably do it. Chest presses and whatnot. You can get a set of York decent dumbells from Argos which have a sheet with various exercises on it (easy enough to google anyhow).


----------



## beancounter (8 Jun 2009)

I think I read on another thread that you cycled 247 miles last week?? If that doesn't shift any remaining flab, I'm not sure what will.

bc


----------



## MacB (8 Jun 2009)

invest in a chin up bar, and use it, best location is hallway outside toilet. Do one or two every time you 'pass', results will come very quickly.


----------



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

My parents would never let me have one of those on a wall and cant here too.


----------



## marzjennings (8 Jun 2009)

Press ups, do lots and do them properly, nose to floor and back.


----------



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

I'll give em a try, although I struggle to do more than 15-20 which is pathetic really.


----------



## Dan B (8 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> My parents would never let me have one of those on a wall and cant here too.


My chin-up bar is from Decathlon and basically just presses against the doorframe - no drills, screws, nails, bolts or other permanent fixings. I don't know where "here" is (I'm guessing college) but if it's somewhere that you only occasionally have inspected you could easily remove it when the feds/cleaners/snoops come round.


----------



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

How long are the bars and how much did yours cost? Wonder if I could fit one into a bag as I'd cycle down to decathlon.


----------



## a_n_t (8 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> best location is hallway outside toilet. Do one or two every time you 'pass'



you do your number 1 and 2's in the hallway??


----------



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

I might have a go at press ups, what is the best way to go? I want to progress to be able to do more, I can barely manage 3 sets of 10 at the moment, should I just do 3x10 once a day around the same time? And next week up that to 3x15?


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jun 2009)

Have a go at this exercise (sit-ups/crunches are far better on a Swiss ball than on the floor as you have a greater range of movement); 

http://exercise.about.com/cs/exercisehealth/l/blballchest.htm

then try doing press-ups on it:

http://www.shapefit.com/chest-exercises-push-ups-feet-on-exercise-ball.html

or try any of the listed upper, middle and lower chest exercises.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Jun 2009)

How big is your garden?

Buy in pallet of concrete blocks ( and an empty pallet base ).

Also get some gloves and a pair of steely safety shoes.

1 m^3 of the 'Dense' variety weighs about 2 tonnes.

Every two days, move all the blocks from one pallet to the other, moving the pallet 100mm further apart with each transfer.


They don't rust and you can build a nice bar-b-que when you're Mr Universe.


----------



## col (9 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> I might have a go at press ups, what is the best way to go? I want to progress to be able to do more, I can barely manage 3 sets of 10 at the moment, should I just do 3x10 once a day around the same time? And next week up that to 3x15?




Thats a good start, but do the 3x 10 every other day, you need to be unable to do the last rep on each set to get real muscular growth. When you can do them easily raise your feet up onto a chair or something to make it hard again, but keep very strict form, that is your hip should touch the floor at the same time as your nose, so keep your body perfectly straight at all times, and slow and controlled movement, you will know when your making it easier for yourself, try not to to get the most from it. 
Then get a broom shank and place it between two chairs and lie underneath, grab the shank close to the chairs and do the same form, slow and controlled , and pull yourself up ,palm away from you, if you put your hands close together and palm facing you, you can give your biceps a workpout too. Again keep your body straight and touch the pole with your chest, lower slowly and continue doing 3x10 reps, when that is too easy add another set, then add a bit of weight to yourself like a rucksack with some tins of food in or something similar.
The idea is to make it difficult enough as long as you dont cheat ,so you can just get the last couple of reps out with each set.
Same with the pressups, when they get too easy put a rucksack on and fill it with weight, then start again, but do it every other day and take two off each week, this gives the muscles time to repair and heal to get the benefit.
Stick with it and you will get results, be patient and eat well. good luck.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (13 Jun 2009)

This has been posted before but it's well worth doing and sticking with the programme!

http://www.hundredpushups.com/week1.html


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2009)

jimboalee said:


> How big is your garden?
> 
> Buy in pallet of concrete blocks ( and an empty pallet base ).
> 
> ...


I started my first job at 06:00, the day after I finished my A-levels (I must have been keen to work in those days  ). It was a labouring job at a small factory in Coventry. 

One of the tasks I had to do was to help unload sacks of plastic granules. The factory was so tight up against a railway viaduct that the fork lift truck didn't have access to the delivery lorries. A typical load was about 10 tonnes, made up of 400 25 kg sacks. I'd usually have one other worker helping me.

The lorry driver would stand on the back of his trailer and place (a) sack(s) on our shoulders. We'd then have to walk in through the rear factory gate, up the fire escape and about 25 metres inside the factory to the area where the sacks were stored. Unfortunately, that meant a heck of a lot of walking. 

Since I'd be doing half the work, that amounted to carrying a fairly heavy load 5 km with about 750 m of vertical ascent, and another 5km without a load. It was tiring and took a long time. There was always pressure on us to get a move on. 

When I first started, I'd take 1 sack at a time, draped across the back of my neck. Soon I got strong enough to carry a 25 kg bag on each shoulder. It was harder than carrying 1 bag at a time, but it was quicker and meant half the walking. After about a month, I tried carrying 75 kg at a time. I was strong enough to do it, but I tripped going up the fire escape and nearly put my back out so I decided to go back to carrying a 50 kg load. 

I was really amazed one time when the foreman came to help. I'm 6' 1" but that guy was quite a bit bit bigger than me. He'd carry a 100 kg load - two 25 kg sacks on each shoulder.  He barely broke into a sweat...

There didn't seem to be any concept of Health & Safety there in those days (1974).


----------



## willhub (13 Jun 2009)

I'd like a job like that for abit, better than a shelve stacking job or something I'm likely to get. Anything that involves lifting I'm happy with really, I helped my dad with the front garden, had to shovel all the grass up, was hard getting it to come up lots of pushing and that, then had 3 tons of stones to lay down and constantly doing that made me ache for days!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> I'd like a job like that for abit, better than a shelve stacking job or something I'm likely to get. Anything that involves lifting I'm happy with really, I helped my dad with the front garden, had to shovel all the grass up, was hard getting it to come up lots of pushing and that, then had 3 tons of stones to lay down and constantly doing that made me ache for days!


I had two labouring jobs before I went to university. I spent about 5.5 years in total moving heavy loads about, loading and unloading lorries, cleaning up, running errands to the shops etc. etc. To be honest, I enjoyed that work far more than the stressful office jobs I had after graduating.

If I was upset about something in the factory, I'd just get a good sweat on - the work equivalent of going for a good bike ride to ease your stress. 

In the office, I could be angry or upset about something but I'd somehow still have to try and concentrate on developing some complicated software module - it used to do my head in!


----------



## Dave5N (16 Jun 2009)

jimboalee said:


> How big is your garden?
> 
> Buy in pallet of concrete blocks ( and an empty pallet base ).
> 
> ...



Brilliant!


----------



## Bigtwin (16 Jun 2009)

*Cough*..


----------



## MacB (16 Jun 2009)

get a job labouring for a brickie or a roofer, I did both during Summers, roofing was the first one. I thought I was fit before I started but loading out a roof was hard work. Then you get the abuse all labourers get, almost anything to get a bite out of you


----------



## jimboalee (17 Jun 2009)

Nuns, no sense of humour.

Two nuns cycling down a cobbled street.
One says "I've never come this way before".
The other replies " Nooooor Haaaaaave I......."


----------



## jimboalee (17 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I started my first job at 06:00, the day after I finished my A-levels (I must have been keen to work in those days  ). It was a labouring job at a small factory in Coventry.
> 
> One of the tasks I had to do was to help unload sacks of plastic granules. The factory was so tight up against a railway viaduct that the fork lift truck didn't have access to the delivery lorries. A typical load was about 10 tonnes, made up of 400 25 kg sacks. I'd usually have one other worker helping me.
> 
> ...



There's nothing like a bit of hard graft.

The work trims and builds the musculature as well as using calories.

The shortage of snacks between restricted meals burns off the fat during the work and overnight.

Remember -

1kg lifted 1m = 1 Joule. 4.18 Joules = 1 kCal.
2 tonnes lifted 0.5 m = 1 tonne lifted 1 m.
1000 Joules or 240 Calories

50 kg ( two bags ) of plastic chippings lifted 750 m = 37500 Joules, or 8790 kCals !

No wonder you got slim.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2009)

jimboalee said:


> There's nothing like a bit of hard graft.
> 
> The work trims and builds the musculature as well as using calories.
> 
> ...


Hang on a second, there's something not right there... 

Okay, first thing - a Joule is equivalent to a force of 1 Newton acting over a distance of 1 metre. The force on 1 kg due to gravity is approximately 9.81 Newtons so you are out by a factor of about 9.81 there.

Secondly, 4.18 Joules are equivalent to about 1 calorie, not 1 kcal which is what food energy is usually measured in.

Thirdly, we haven't been taking into account my body mass which was about 80 kg at the time.

Fourthly (?), the body isn't 100% efficient. In fact it is pretty inefficient. I had a quick hunt around and saw figures in the range 15%-25% so let's call it 20%.

Let's do the calculations again.

Work done = (50 + 80) * 9.81 * 750 Joules = 956,475 J. Converting that to calories ~= 228,822 cals ~= 229 kcals. 

But taking a 20% efficiency figure, I'd actually have burned about 5 times that or approximately 1,150 kcals. That sounds more like it! I was eating 3 good meals a day, but not going over the top. The extra kcals required were coming from my nightly trips to the pub!


----------



## Bodhbh (17 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> But taking a 20% efficiency figure, I'd actually have burned about 5 times that or approximately 1,150 kcals. That sounds more like it! I was eating 3 good meals a day, but not going over the top. The extra kcals required were coming from my nightly trips to the pub!


That's more like it, or anyone who walked up mountain with a backpack would be dying of starvation by the time they reached the top .


----------



## jimboalee (18 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Hang on a second, there's something not right there...
> 
> Okay, first thing - a Joule is equivalent to a force of 1 Newton acting over a distance of 1 metre. The force on 1 kg due to gravity is approximately 9.81 Newtons so you are out by a factor of about 9.81 there.
> 
> ...



Yes, I had a long think about this on my commute home and am sorry to say my post was in haste, maketh waste, with errors.... BIG errors.


A five star embassasment.

I checked my spreadsheets when I got home and you are correct to point out my errors.

1/10 Jimbo.


----------



## jimboalee (18 Jun 2009)

I think I will re-register under a different alias and change my writing style following this.


----------



## Bigtwin (18 Jun 2009)

jimboalee said:


> I think I will re-register under a different alias and change my writing style following this.




Don't worry about it - we could all see it was complete crap. In fact, had you said nothing, we'd have just thought you were having a giggle. But unfortunately...


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jun 2009)

jimboalee said:


> How big is your garden?
> 
> Buy in pallet of concrete blocks ( and an empty pallet base ).
> 
> ...


I love this. Were an Architect to specify 20kg blocks (I take it you're referring to 20kg blocks) they could face criminal prosecution. The law is truly an arse.


----------



## willhub (24 Jun 2009)

I think I need to start doing some sort of routine (daily?) to combat the fat buildup on the chest and stomach.

I did some exercise last night and whilst I can still feel it, I think it was too jumbled and not doing it in a way that would bring on results in the longer run.

Any ideas for a routine? Exercises, how many reps and sets?

Last night I did press ups, vertical crunch, full reverse crunch, some plank exercise, but It was all jumbled.

So need help with a proper routine I think, cant do pull ups, not possible here.

Thanks
Will.


----------



## ShinSplint (24 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> I think I need to start doing some sort of routine (daily?) to combat the fat buildup on the chest and stomach.
> 
> I did some exercise last night and whilst I can still feel it, I think it was too jumbled and not doing it in a way that would bring on results in the longer run.
> 
> ...



(without trying to sound funny) You will be able to if you try... Even if you can only do 1, or even half of 1. You can build up gradually.

Example - about 18 months ago I could barely do 12 pushups. Following a routine (I tried the hundredpushups program), I was soon able to do 50 pushups off the belt. I then started my own routine of doing 5x sets of 20 every other day. So it can be done.

I know this is different to pullups, but i've read many times that the same applies - if you stick at it you can do it.

All that said, if you wanna loose fat, I think cardio is the way forward. Just a slow jog, or even a brisk walk, will soon start shifting it. Say every other day. Then the days in between, work on toning up with the pull-ups or push-ups etc.

Hope that helps


----------



## willhub (24 Jun 2009)

If cardio is the way forward how come all this cycling I do does not shift it?


----------



## col (24 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> If cardio is the way forward how come all this cycling I do does not shift it?



You still have to watch what you eat, unless your doing extreme speeds and lots of hours everyday.Even then you need to eat properly.


----------



## ShinSplint (24 Jun 2009)

col said:


> *You still have to watch what you eat*, unless your doing extreme speeds and lots of hours everyday.Even then you need to eat properly.



Absolutely.

Do you generally eat healthily? Does your diet consist of too many carbs perhaps? 

Give us a typical day's intake.

Basically, if you're doing a form of exercise (which you obviously are), and eat even reasonably well, you should be able to at burn fat. Even if its a slow process. If you eat healthily and stick to it, while maintaining exercise, you should lose it quick.


----------



## willhub (24 Jun 2009)

I don't do extreme speeds, but weekends are usually around 100 miles hilly averaging about 18-18.5mph. When I'm on my own around 16.5-17.5

I know I eat allot of carbs, do need more protein but I cant really afford it.


Anyone help me with a routine for these exercises though? That's what I really need to do.


----------



## ShinSplint (24 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> I don't do extreme speeds, but weekends are usually around 100 miles hilly averaging about 18-18.5mph. When I'm on my own around 16.5-17.5
> 
> I know I eat allot of carbs, do need more protein but I cant really afford it.
> 
> ...



Might be worth slowing your pace (thus lowering your heart rate), apparently this is better for fat burning.

Control your diet better, make alternatives i.e. brown bread instead of white. And try to cut down on carbs, and shite in general. (easier said than done, I know).

IMO you can make your own routine. Its no good anyone suggestion do 15 reps of this, 4 sets of that, if you find it too easy or too hard. Basically decide on what you want to do i.e. pushups, upper body exercises etc, and you'll be able to come up with a suitable amount/intensity that is right for you.

To tone up you'll have to work hard at it, and push yourself, within reason. If you want to build muscle, do less reps with heavier weights. If you just want to tone up, do more reps with less weight.


----------



## willhub (24 Jun 2009)

I don't know what exercises to do.

Yes I can work out reps/sets and all that but it's the exercises for abs, chest, arms etc... to do, and the days and all that.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Jun 2009)

Get this Willhub.

http://www.borders.co.uk/book/the-r...-all-round-commando-fitness-programme/110974/

Job done.


----------



## Bodhbh (25 Jun 2009)

Just a couple of pairs of dumbells and the exercises in the packet (the York dumbells have a series of exercise for chest, arms, shoulders etc and easy enuff to google).

I use a 6-7kg for some exercise and 4kg for the ligher ones, mostly 12 reps in triplicate. It's not much and I feel a bit of a jessy, but I have a hernia atm. You really don't need to kill yourself either - noobie gains. Even a low weights like this will make a big difference if you're starting from nothing, if you're fairly skinny will soon notice biceps and shoulders etc appearing.

Used to do 1 session a week of about 1hr 10mins - it's enuff - but atm trying spliting them and a couple of different exercises with take 10min instead after a ride, as I always kept putting off a whole session. I don't think it's that important to worry too much about what's technically right, just get stuck in and do something.


----------



## mattharry (26 Jun 2009)

The key to getting rid of fat is burning more calories than you take in. Aerobic training combined with the tips above does just that. If you want to get rid of belly fat then get up off the couch and go for a walk, take a bike ride, or play some hoops. Just be sure to enjoy whatever form of exercise you are doing and keep doing it.

You must exercise and strengthen all your core muscles, not just your abs, if you want that firm toned midsection. It is also important that you weight train your major muscle groups including you legs and back. By exercising the largest muscle groups you will burn more calories then if you just focus on you abdominal muscles.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2009)

Chin ups are an excellent exercise for increasing upper body strength and lower back strength as you can also twist as well ie bring your legs and knees up 90 deg in front and legs tucked underneath. Twist toward both sides. Hold and back again. This will really stetch your lower back and strengthen your upper body.

Two simple things. Don't eat a lot of carbs in the evening before going to bed. Try and eat more protein - eggs? In these summer evenings go for a walk in the evening after supper to aid digestion and burn off cals.

In terms of exercises - stretching arms, neck, rotating upper body, neck press, curls for biceps, chin press.

Crunches for abdominals on floor feet hooked under a bed, arms behind one's head, diagonal right elbow to let knee and vice versa increase repitions in groups of x10, do 50 -100 in intervals. Also straight crunches with arms behind head x 50 and crunches again lying on one's back just slightly lifting shoulders off the floor tensing abdominal muscles and stretching both arms to your heals legs bent half folded. Do x60 or more. Legs out in front of you gently bounce your legs on the floor to loosen your muscles.

Stand up, feet shoulder width apart and rotate hips clockwise and counter clockwise as if spinning a large hoop keeping legs straight hands on hips x10 in each direction. Then bend knees feet slightly apart and actually rotate hips as rotate your lower back in a 360 deg rotation. Hands on hips do x10 in each direction. Do previous hip exercise again to loosen hips both directions.

Lower body stretching sitting on floor with legs stretched out in front, touch toes and figers over tops of toes strectching the hamstrings, bend each leg to the side folded up and stretch down one leg, over the other leg and at 45 degs, gently rock. Fold eack leg with heal into groin and press down on inside of knee again several times gently rocking on the inside of the knee. sitting on the floor fold legs in so heals are in your groin press on inside of knees with your elbows on the inside of your legs pressing them down stretching the inside muscles.

Press ups on knuckles and elbows close to your side x30 each in intervals of three, squat thrusts x40 -50 or how ever many you can manage. Be sure to do them properly though. Breath properly.

Stretch forward on one knee getting your hips low keeping rear leg stretched behind but relaxed. Do the other knee. Stretch between your legs and down to each side toward your foot.

Do some running.


----------



## col (27 Jun 2009)

Crankarm said:


> Chin ups are an excellent exercise for increasing upper body strength and lower back strength as you can also twist as well ie bring your legs and knees up 90 deg in front and legs tucked underneath. Twist toward both sides. Hold and back again. This will really stetch your lower back and strengthen your upper body.
> 
> Two simple things. Don't eat a lot of carbs in the evening before going to bed. Try and eat more protein - eggs? In these summer evenings go for a walk in the evening after supper to aid digestion and burn off cals.
> 
> ...



This is a pretty good all round routine, it reminds me of the warm up before a good session years ago in the martail arts, BUT what i have highlighted is the only thing i wouldnt do, its not good for your lower back and can cause some problems if done regularly, but otherwise this is a good one to follow, just do it as hard or as steady as you feel, and slow controled movement, no jerking on the stretching three times a week. Nice one.


----------



## willhub (28 Jun 2009)

That routine is abit confusing, mainly because reading the exercises I cant picture it in my head how to do it.

I cant do many pressups, I did 11 today, second try I managed 10, 3rd try I managed 8, my arms where quite wide apart.

And I cant run, it'll kill my knee literally.


----------



## col (28 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> That routine is abit confusing, mainly because reading the exercises I cant picture it in my head how to do it.
> 
> I cant do many pressups, I did 11 today, second try I managed 10, 3rd try I managed 8, my arms where quite wide apart.
> 
> And I cant run, it'll kill my knee literally.



Dont worry about doing lots of reps , that will come as your strength increases, just do them until its difficult at first then try to add one rep until you can do that just, then go for another, you will be surprised how quickly your strength will increase. As for running, it was never something i could do without aches and pains in my knees and feet, so use your cycling and maybe swimming too for your cardio fitness.
Whatever you do though, keep training regularly or you wont get the benefit, and be patient, your strength will increase in time.


----------



## willhub (28 Jun 2009)

Well it's possible I wont be able to do enough cycling for cardio fitness, I'm looking on the dark side abit but my knee aint letting up at the moment. Any cardio fitness where it does not involve moving yer legs alot?


----------



## col (28 Jun 2009)

willhub said:


> Well it's possible I wont be able to do enough cycling for cardio fitness, I'm looking on the dark side abit but my knee aint letting up at the moment. Any cardio fitness where it does not involve moving yer legs alot?



The thing that makes cardio and leg work easier, if thats the word to use but you know what i mean, is that they are large muscles and get you breathing and the blood flowing a lot more than say just swinging your arms. But having said that you can get a hell of a work out cardio wise witha heavy bag and some gloves, also maybe try a rower and relax your legs on the pull and isolate your back and arms on it, this could work too. But its not as easy to get a cardio workout without using your legs, but you can compramise with things like these. Swimming is great too, you can let your legs drag instead of kicking if it starts to agravate your knees.
Basically anything that gets you out of breath is good, you will just have to try different things until you find something that taxes your cardio enough to improve your fitness. good luck and stay with it.


----------



## mattharry (11 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Intake of complex carbohydrates are a great way to get rid of fat because it will help to keep your blood sugar regulated. Oatmeal, yams, and wheat bread are good source of carbohydrates.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Nov 2009)

moobs are not necassarily caused by fat storage. they can be caused by an inbalance of ostregen (is this how you spell it?). big drinkers for example get moobs because the alcohol abuse causes a permanent inbalance and no amount of weights / dieting / training will get rid. think of the extreme, bodybuilders with tits. see your doctor if they don't go when you are at your bmi.


----------



## De Sisti (13 Nov 2009)

willhub said:


> As above, most importantly, how to get rid of moobs? Preferably without going to the gym.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Will.



Proper press ups (not the cheating ones)


----------



## peanut (13 Nov 2009)

willhub said:


> As above, most importantly, how to get rid of moobs? Preferably without going to the gym.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Will.



you should be able to do quite a lot of upperbody exercise sitting in a chair in the kitchen.
You need some advice on which muscle groups you need to exercise and what you need to do to achieve it .


For example use the arms on a carver chair.(You can do a few reps throughout the day whilst you surf.)
Press your bodyweight off the chair. 
Pull down on the chair arms and hold
keep some small dumbells by the chair to do some exercises . I use some old lead clock weights which weigh about 10 lbs each.


----------



## Garz (13 Nov 2009)

As stated many times here do pushups, pullups, situps then integrate swiss ball for a larger core routine. Your fist wimpy 20 wont take long to build on, aim to increase by a couple each workout till you can do loads. If it becomes too easy you can start adding weight or move to one-arm, different hand positions etc.


----------



## De Sisti (14 Nov 2009)

_


Garz said:



As stated many times here do pushups, pullups, situps then integrate swiss ball for a larger core routine. Your fist wimpy 20 wont take long to build on, aim to increase by a couple each workout till you can do loads. If it becomes too easy you can start adding weight or move to one-arm, different hand positions etc.

Click to expand...

_
He just won't listen.  He's after attention.


----------



## andyhunter (14 Nov 2009)

what i done to lose weight quickly for a short period was limit my calorie intake to 1000/1200 per a day intake for a short while worked a treat with lots of water per a day, now i try to stick to around 2000/2500 per a day like but still am losing weight when out on the bike 3 times a week average 20 mph and do 69miles which is not bad considering i had a short battle with a nasty virus for 3 years and post fatigue after that for a year and then after that tonsillitis for a month and im back to well under a size 32'' waist and preparing for racing next year. circuit training is good start of slow and steady i.e. 10 then next week 20 and so on and then max out at like 200 press ups, 200 situps, 200 squats every other day like 3 times a week worked for me and you can add weigths training to and then streching training is great for flexibility and getting a more aero profile useful in tts.


----------



## andyhunter (14 Nov 2009)

mattharry said:


> Hi,
> 
> Intake of complex carbohydrates are a great way to get rid of fat because it will help to keep your blood sugar regulated. Oatmeal, yams, and wheat bread are good source of carbohydrates.



intake of took much carbs turns to glucose which turns to fat if not burned which = put on weight.


----------



## Garz (14 Nov 2009)

andyhunter said:


> intake of took much carbs turns to glucose which turns to fat if not burned which = put on weight.



If you eat these foods at start of day or for breakfast they will be fine. It's when you eat this stuff later in the day that you could store it. Again this ties in with portion sizes.

On days you know you wont do any exercise its best to cut back on the carbs. The rest is down to how regimental you are.


----------



## andyhunter (14 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> If you eat these foods at start of day or for breakfast they will be fine. It's when you eat this stuff later in the day that you could store it. Again this ties in with portion sizes.
> 
> On days you know you wont do any exercise its best to cut back on the carbs. The rest is down to how regimental you are.



lol it does not matter when you eat foods that turn to glucose or anything unless you burn them off or if its higher than rda 2500kcal for men and depending on different sports rda kcal will vary and the type of person you are for your bodys metabolism then you put on weight . But if you go over a certain gram weight for glucose foods which the internet will tell you as i forget then it well automatically go to fat unless you burn it all off. so the moral of the story is to calorie count everything . have carbs two days or more before training, have protein the day before and after training and then the next day back onto carbs but overall vary with lots of different foods such as meat etc.


----------



## Garz (14 Nov 2009)

What you have just said is rewording my point.

I am assuming your eating these foods as preparation for exercising, for me before I go out and ride. Then you mention calorie counting after I have posted about portion sizes..

Lets not focus on trying to pick one another's posts apart and get back to the advice that maybe the OP can benefit from! 



> or if its higher than rda 2500kcal for men and depending on different sports rda kcal will vary



Lets not get all sports nutritional either especially when basing figures:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8360136.stm


----------

